# Ant: Variable für File Separator Zeichen?



## JavaUncle (11. Juli 2008)

Ich schreibe gerade ein Ant build.xml File, und möchte keine Betriebssystemspezifischen Pfade drin haben. Gibt es eine Variable die verwendet werden kann, um das Trennzeichen / oder \ dynamisch zu halten?


----------



## limago (11. Juli 2008)

```
<?xml version="1.0"?>

<project name="Apache Ant Properties Project" default="build.path" basedir=".">

  <target name="build.path">
    <echo message="File: ${basedir}${file.separator}build.xml"/>
    <echo message="Path: ${basedir}${file.separator}build.xml${path.separator}${basedir}${file.separator}build.properties"/>
  </target>

</project>
```

und hier ....

http://ant.apache.org/manual/CoreTypes/mapper.html


----------

